# Lets see those funny fish pics!!



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

OK, we all have them. Lets see pics of our fish just being funny...


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

I'll go first...










Take cover!


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

a riflection of my hatchetfish


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

This is an older photo, but it is a bit amusing. Doesn't it look like they all just got busted doing something naughty?? :wink: I call it "Caught in the act".










And one of the Rusty Cichlid carrying an algae wafer. They toss them around like they're playing basketball....










And yet another of a Silver Dollar carrying an algae wafer in his mouth.


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Lazy bastard. Go and eat som algae instead of laying on the CO2-meter.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Reflexion










Opening mouth










My favorite place... drift-leave










Love dancing










Not only of algae lives the shrimp...










Extreme sports... balansae descending










Walking on the glass...


----------

